# So Cal Stingray Ride



## King Louie (Apr 30, 2018)

organizers are really cool about riding what you bring although it is a Stingray ride so show them off !


----------



## Jrodarod (May 5, 2018)

Bikes are ready. I just don’t know if I may have enough riders??


----------



## Intense One (May 5, 2018)

Wish I were closer...id join in!


----------



## King Louie (May 5, 2018)

Jrodarod said:


> Bikes are ready. I just don’t know if I may have enough riders??
> 
> View attachment 801420



Man I dig your DX Pig Bike , have to get some pics together tomarrow


----------



## Jrodarod (May 5, 2018)

I think @rustintime will also be riding a Piggy.


----------



## rustintime (May 5, 2018)




----------



## King Louie (May 5, 2018)

rustintime said:


> View attachment 801564



Nice !!!


----------



## Jrodarod (May 6, 2018)




----------

